# Fox breeders in the UK anyone...?



## Edellwyna (May 5, 2015)

I have a question about where to find and purchase a fox pup in the UK, I'm 15 and my parents are seriously considering bringing a fox into the family and they've concidered picking up a pup off an abandoned lot, -honestly I'm concerned if that's even LEGAL or not and concerns of behavior differences- so purchasing one seems a lot more logical to me (info on that would be great too). We've done our homework on behavior and diets despises and vets. Because we live in the UK temporarily (we will be living here for another year but it is legal in our home state Texas to keep one as a pet without licince, so we will be bringing it home with us without doubt.) and we don't really want to have one shipped over just to be shipped back and fourth without reason. So does anyone know of any good breeders in the London area or just in the UK in general? I've looked everywhere and just been led in circles. >.< please help!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Taking one from the wild would be illegal. Any cubs appearing abandoned should be left where they are and reported to one of the animal welfare charities or local wildlife rescues. 
Taking a pet bred fox back to the USA could mean a lengthy quarantine, as while pet dogs could travel under the pet travel scheme, I'm not sure that a fox could be included. You would need to research that. It might be that it would be fairer to the fox to put off having one until you are resettled back in the USA, if it would need to be quarantined etc.

There has been a huge increase in pet foxes in the UK over the past couple of years and some are advertised in the RFUK classifieds section. There may also be facebook groups you could become a member of to find breeders and info etc.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

If your going to relocate to the USA i would wait. It isnt fair to put a fox through the stress of travel as it will be worse for them than for a cat or dog and as mentioned before a lengthy quarantine may be required.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

it is illegal to keep a pet fox in the state of texas, the only people permitted to own them are those with a commercial propagators licence (i.e. fur farmers) and these are not granted for the purposes of private ownership, it applies to all foxes, not just reds, but arctics, fennecs, greys, corsacs etc as well. so while you might be able to get one here, you wont be able to bring it back, and you wont be able to buy one over there, unless you move to a different state.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

http://tpwd.texas.gov/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_w7000_0479_packet.pdf


----------



## XSmallyX (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi our pair of foxes at our animal park have just had some pups and they are 7 weeks old now PM me if your interested


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

XSmallyX said:


> Hi our pair of foxes at our animal park have just had some pups and they are 7 weeks old now PM me if your interested


You're seriously willing to sell to this mug who wants to take a fox from the UK to America where keeping the fox won't even be legal. Well aren't you the responsible breeder...


----------



## AshFable (Apr 17, 2012)

They are not legal in Texas, sorry. Even if you moved to a legal place in the US, I'd still suggest holding off until you're settled and moved. Remember, it isn't just state legalities you need to be concerned about--you need to check county, city, and zoning ordinances as well to make sure your fox is legal.

That being said, if your parents are still interested in owning a fox once they move, there are quite a few reputable breeders I know of here in the US.


----------



## Scottfyfe8989 (Jun 9, 2021)

XSmallyX said:


> Hi our pair of foxes at our animal park have just had some pups and they are 7 weeks old now PM me if your interested


Hi do you still have any foxes available at any age?thank you,Scott


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ad is 6 years old!


----------

